# Free Watermarking Software???



## CNCO (Dec 13, 2010)

I am looking for software in which I can watermark my images. Most of the stuff I would like to use cost money. I could always do this from photoshop but I would like to find something that works easier and will save time. Basically open application, import images, add watermark and save.


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2010)

You might check this out


----------



## ghache (Dec 13, 2010)

KmH said:


> You might check this out


 

LOL. KmH, the grinch of TFF.


----------



## ghache (Dec 13, 2010)

CNCO said:


> I am looking for software in which I can watermark my images. Most of the stuff I would like to use cost money. I could always do this from photoshop but I would like to find something that works easier and will save time. Basically open application, import images, add watermark and save.


 

Thats what i do with photoshop....

create your watermark on a transparent layer, 

1. open the watermark file in photoshop.
2. open your picture in photoshop
3. drag your watermark layer to your picture.
4. save picture.


----------



## rainking (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you have LR3? LR3 makes it painless during the export process.


----------



## CNCO (Dec 14, 2010)

i could do it in ps but its only one image at a time. is there a way to do tons of images at once?


----------



## CNCO (Dec 14, 2010)

KmH said:


> You might check this out



you dont have to be so ignorant, this is a forum to ask others for help. a monkey can google stuff.


----------



## KmH (Dec 15, 2010)

CNCO said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > You might check this out
> ...


Take note. No one else but me has provided you with any information about *"Free Watermarking Software???".*

Yes, it's a forum you can ask for help. It's not a place to expect others to do all your basic leg work for you.

So why didn't you Google first? :scratch: Not doing so makes you look like you're the ignorant one. Had you asked for a comparison of a couple of different applications you had found by your own effort would be one thing.

Or, why not use the forums search feature - since this same question gets posted about once a week.

Or Google "batch watermarking in Photoshop" since you have Photoshop?

Do you ever click on the "Help" tab in Photoshop? Adobe has tons of free tutorials and other online assistance, including how to do batch processing.


----------



## ghache (Dec 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


 


:thumbdown:


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 15, 2010)

GIMP

GIMP - Windows installers


----------

